
Borges and God - keiferski
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2014/11/04/borges-and-god/
======
keiferski
I found a few quotes in this interview to be really insightful. Here's one:

 _Well, language does not match up to the complexity of things. I think that
the philosopher Whitehead talks of the paradox of the perfect dictionary, that
is, the idea of supposing that all the words that a dictionary registers
exhaust reality._

 _Chesterton also wrote about this, saying that it is absurd to suppose that
all the nuances of human consciousness, which are more vast than a jungle, can
be contained in a mechanical system of grunts which would be, in this case,
the words spoken by a stockbroker. That’s absurd and yet people talk of a
perfect language, of a rich language, but in comparison to our consciousness
language is very poor._

 _I think that somewhere Stevenson says that what happens in ten minutes
exceeds all Shakespeare’s vocabulary. I believe it’s the same idea._

